# (  3G, CDMA)
(  3G ,CDMA)   .

----------

- http://www.poltavaforum.com/operator...kievstara.html

----------

- http://www.poltavaforum.com/operator...html#post48475 .     . +       ,      ...

----------

,  utel  peoplenet

----------


## rust

,         , ,      ,       .
      .

----------


## moLnar

LIFE.
  ,   .
      .

----------

,

----------


## rust

,     .           .
              .

----------

,   .        6233.      100     .
   .

----------


## rust

MTS . 
100   ....    ..

----------

,   .        6233.      100     .
   .

----------

**,   .    ?    ?      ?   ?
   -       ,  .  .

----------


## Def

?

----------


## 23q

- ,       10 ...

----------

.      - 5   55   .
   - ,   ,      166  ( 5      )

----------


## Stanley_12

> (  3G ,CDMA)   .

    : 38 093 958 74 54 
 : 8 097 941 22 07
 :8(057) 764-65-66
ICQ : 215-915-439 
 ,  !    ,     / .      !   

> ?

    ! 
,  !

----------

.

----------

3g.co.ua -   .
     - :
2  : evdo ( 3,6 )  395 /  1 ( 156 )  65 / (    ,     )
cdma-: 1  65 /,   31.12.09 . 
    1,     -   .

----------

,     .

----------


## Kramochka

,       -,   .    10      .   - )

----------


## Sky

> 10      .

  ,  ?

----------


## alexx76

> ,       -,   .    10      .   - )

  ????.. ))

----------

,     3g  ?

----------


## Scald



----------


## Enter

> ,     3g  ?

  http://www.poltavaforum.com/operator...tml#post403930 http://www.poltavaforum.com/operator...tml#post404041 http://www.poltavaforum.com/operator...tml#post404131

----------


## Cveha

,    . ³        .      (  )        . ,         ,  ,     .    ?  !!! 
      ,    ,       2600.   ,    .           .

----------

*Cveha*,    ,       ?
  ,        .

----------


## Cveha

,    . ϳ :
-       10 ,;
-      (    );
-     (  ,     ,     ). 
     ,       ,      .    -    .   ,      -    ,       ,      .

----------

